# New background in my tank



## Desmo Pete (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just finished installing a new resin background (3d) in my 68 Gal tank and thought I would show you guys what its like...

The BG is from Aqua-maniac.com and cost me Ã‚Â£90 which includes shipping. It was made to order and I am chuffed to bits with it. it has made a real difference to the way the tank looks and the way the fish acts too!! I got it in 2 pieces but I eventually cut the brace bar out and fitted it in 1 piece after I joined it with aquatic silicon. You can just see the join to the right of centre.

Hope you enjoy the pics! Please feel free to comment or ask questions


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice!

kevin


----------



## jandswyo (Feb 1, 2011)

did you cut the center brace for the tank out?


----------



## Desmo Pete (Mar 22, 2009)

jandswyo said:


> did you cut the center brace for the tank out?


Hi,

Yes I removed the brace and once the BG was fitted, I replaced it with new silicon. Glad I did as it looks much better having been fitted in 1 piece.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! I take it your center brace was glass siliconed in?


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

It looks splendid although I'm not sure what "chuffed" means.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Very attractive, I really enjoy the rock backgrounds! :thumb:


----------



## Desmo Pete (Mar 22, 2009)

punman said:


> It looks splendid although I'm not sure what "chuffed" means.


Hi,

'chuffed' means that you are really happy with something.

So, 'I am chuffed with my background' means I am overjoyed/happy with it

Must be a UK thing! 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

It's probably similar to being "stoked" here in the states.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Back ground looks great!! But I am concerned about cutting out the center brace to get it
in. Adhering it back in with silicone is not going to hold very secure and you may 
have problems with the tank bowing out!


----------



## Desmo Pete (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a short video, taken on my phone of my tank, showing the background and my fish.


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there an issue with water being trapped behind the BG and being stagnant?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Jimring said:


> Is there an issue with water being trapped behind the BG and being stagnant?


Depends on how it's plumbed. In most of these set ups the intake strainer is behind the background, so it's that water that gets drawn into the filter. So no stagnancy.

kevin


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent background! :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank looks very nice! Good Luck with it


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent! That is a very nice choice. It make the tank pop/stand out! Great Job! :thumb:


----------



## fish_addiction (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice. I'm sure lots of folks will be "Chuffing" off to the pics of your tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

fish_addiction said:


> Very nice. I'm sure lots of folks will be "Chuffing" off to the pics of your tank.


lol


----------



## WilsonFish2 (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks like it would take up a good portion of the aquarium width. But it looks fantastic.


----------



## pharmacien (Feb 22, 2011)

That looks fantastic - I think I might be placing an order with them as well!!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks awesome man. Very cool.


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great :thumb:

I've done loads of searching and not come across that website before, nice find, thanks :thumb:

I was going to fill my tank today but...


----------

